# Pigeon Hunting Now Legal In PHX City Limits



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

WTF? This could end bad.. People in Phoenix and surrounding areas, please be careful with your birds... just and FYI.

Animal Use and Abuse
Pigeon Hunting Now Allowed Within Phoenix City Limits. Yee-Ha
By James King Fri., Jul. 29 2011 at 10:23 AM Comments (2) 
Categories: Animal Use and Abuse, Wild, Wild West
Share
0digg

www.j-walkblog.com
Yee-ha! Cletus, we can bag us some of that good pigeon meat without even leavin' the city. Git yer gun.
​With some 1.4 million people, Phoenix is the sixth biggest city in the country -- so it only makes (gulp) sense that hunting pigeons within city limits is totally legal.

The Arizona Game and Fish Department recently released its 2011-12 Arizona Dove and Band-tailed Pigeon regulations, and has opened up about a million acres of land for hunting -- all in municipal areas around the state.

According to the new rules, hunters can bag up to 10 birds a day, and can now hunt until sunset statewide.

Don't expect to be walking near Phoenix City Hall and see hunters blasting away at pigeons -- AGFD has limited municipal pigeon hunting to mainly uninhabitable areas of the city. Click here for a map of where you can and can't hunt pigeons in Phoenix. And state laws regarding where you can discharge still apply, such as the following:
A.R.S. § 17-309 (a)(4) It is unlawful for a person to:

"Discharge a firearm while taking wildlife within one-fourth mile of an occupied farmhouse or other residence, cabin, lodge or building without permission of the owner or resident."

A.R.S. § 17-301(b):

"...No person may knowingly discharge any firearm or shoot any other device upon, from, across or into a road or railway."

A.R.S. § 17-304 provides provisions for private landowners ensuring:

A person may not trespass on private property for taking wildlife if that property is posted 'no hunting' or if a person is asked to leave by the owner.

For more info on Phoenix's new municipal pigeon hunting rules click here.

Here is a link to the map..
http://www.azgfd.gov/h_f/hunt-info/dove/metrodovemap-legaldescript.pdf


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

You have got to be kiddin me! I agree that could be bad . I can't see that law lasting.
Kurps


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, pretty messed up. oh well. I'm in one of the "shooting zones" but i have houses around me and all the neighbors ive talked to like them. I had a neighbor who loved and just moved out yesterday who might take some in the future because she wants a bird again since she just had to get rid of her 20+ chickens.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I am not only saddened, I am sickened. When will they make it legal to hunt hunters?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

This isnt really not good for the pigeons and also the owners of these birds


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

pigeonlove, Where did you get your birds, Larri. They look like a breed a guy is working on out in mesa.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya know....excuse my language....but, people suck! There are better ways to control the pigeon population IF PEOPLE WEREN'T SO LAZY! If people and towns did a little more to CONTROL (block off breeding areas, etc), they wouldn't have to KILL them. Morons


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Why on Earth would they allow ANY FORM OF HUNTING inside city limits!? That is very dangerous.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

All of the city is off limits really if you look at the map. Where it is allowed is more open desert.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*To Paki Tipplers*



Paki Tipplers said:


> pigeonlove, Where did you get your birds, Larri. They look like a breed a guy is working on out in mesa.


She was a stray in Ahwatukee. I put up fliers all over where she was found, but no one claimed her. I'm glad she is mine now, because she is so cool!


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Although sad. I'd have to say, this is better than what WI has got. We have absolutely zero protection other than not be able to discharge a firearm within city limits. No dates, no limits, no rules. Pigeons are fair game all year long, hunters can use unpluged shotguns. That is 5 shells per bird if they so choose. Hunters could kill 500 and through them in a ditch. At least they have to be consumed in AZ and hunters can be fined if they break the law. Toss them in a ditch......fine; shoot one out of season.......fine; over the limit........fine, etc.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Paki Tipplers said:


> All of the city is off limits really if you look at the map. Where it is allowed is more open desert.


 How on earth would pigeons be a problem in the desert?!!


----------

